# Lachse kehren in Schwarzwaldflüsse zurück



## crisis (2. Dezember 2020)

Tolle Neuigkeiten! Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Maßnahmen, um den Rhein durchgängig(er) zu gestalten, auch bei den Nebenflüssen fleißige Nachahmer findet.


----------



## feko (2. Dezember 2020)

Der Rhein ist doch durchgängig oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## crisis (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine, wie auch immer geartete, Fisch-Umlenkung um eine Staustufe genau so durchgängig ist, als wenn keine Staustufe vorhanden wäre. Sollte es dennoch so ein Konstrukt geben würde ich mir das liebend gerne ansehen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Dezember 2020)

Prinzipiell eine tolle Nachricht, das kann aber nur ein Anfang sein, auch die Durchgängigkeit zu den eigentlichen Laichgebieten, (so überhaupt noch vorhanden) der vielen Nebenflüssen des Rheins, egal ob im Schwarzwald oder davor/ danach lässt leider an vielen Orten immer noch zu wünschen übrig (Wehre, Kleinkraftwerke) denn die Verwirklichung der EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie hinkt oft leider *recht flächendeckend* immer noch den eigentlich gesteckten Zielen hinterher  
By the way: Ist es nicht ein wenig peinlich für eine Anglerplattform wenn für das oben gezeigte Beispielbild eines springenden Lachses noch nicht mal ein atlantischer Lachs, der hier und im Schwarzwald heimisch ist, *sondern ein pazifischer Lachs* "herhalten" muß?
Das Bild zeigt auf keinen Fall einen atlantischen Lachs sondern nach meiner Meinung einen (weiblichen) Keta-Lachs, wobei ich da nicht wirklich sicher bin bzgl. der pazifischen Art aber das das KEIN atlantischer Lachs (Salmo Salar) ist, darauf möchte ich wetten


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> sondern nach meiner Meinung einen (weiblichen) Keta-Lachs


Da dürftest Du richtig liegen.  Und sowas wäre in Europa fehl am Platz.  In Norwegen müssen deshalb m.W. alle Fremdlachse ausgemerzt werden, wenn sie an die Angel gehen.

Die Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse muss auch in beide Richtungen gegegeben sein. Und m.W. hapert es da besonders in Richtung stromab.

Und für die Aufsteiger müssen dann auch die Laichgründe zur passenden Zeit in Schuss sein, ohne dass Sedimentgeschiebe den Laich überdeckt.

Alles nicht mehr so einfach wie früher, in einem industrialisierten Land wie DE.

Könnte man mit lachsangelnden Touristen so viel Geld verdienen wie mit Skifahrern, sähe es vielleicht besser aus.


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2020)

So wie die Pisten runtergejuckelt sind.,so sind es auch unsere flusssysteme....


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> So wie die Pisten runtergejuckelt sind.,so sind es auch unsere flusssysteme....


In den Skigebieten werden Millionen investiert um den Skitourismus zu fördern, obwohl dadurch die Umwelt z.T. massiv geschädigt wird.

Um den Angeltourismus zu fördern, müsste man zwar auch  Geld investieren, aber eher zur Renaturierung von Flusssystemen und Umweltschutz.

Also eher qualitatives Wachstum, statt quantitatives Wachstum.

Aber Geld wird i.d.R. dort investiert, wo man mehr verdienen kann.  Und da liegen die Skifahrer halt deutlich vorne.


----------



## jobo61 (5. Dezember 2020)

Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, ist es prinzipiell eine gute Nachricht. Aber was nützt es wenn die ins Meer wandernde Jungfische in Iffetzheim an der Staustufe geschreddert werden. Eine echt Chance hat nur was unterhalb von der Staustufe in den Rhein gelangt, und da ist nicht viel an geeigneten Gewässer.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In den Skigebieten werden Millionen investiert um den Skitourismus zu fördern, obwohl dadurch die Umwelt z.T. massiv geschädigt wird.
> 
> ...




wenn Gertrude von und zu Erlauchtheit und ihr Gatte in Ischgl und Co einen 300€ Champagner nach dem anderen weghauen wird das wahrscheinlich anders bewertet wie wenn Angler sich ne Jahreskarte kaufen....

ist leider so wie du schon sagst..


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> wenn Gertrude von und zu Erlauchtheit und ihr Gatte in Ischgl und Co einen 300€ Champagner nach dem anderen weghauen


Wenn man die Lizenzpreise und Guidinggebühren für exklusive Lachsflüsse anschaut, gäbe es diese Klientel unter Lachsanglern wohl auch.  Das Problem ist wohl eher der Massentourismus und die Saufproleten.
Gertrude braucht keinen Skilift und keine Schneekanonen, die lässt sich mit dem Hubschrauber in die exklusive Wildnis fliegen.

Lachs-Angeltouristen treten eher selten in solchen Massen auf, treten eher selten zu Massenbesäufnissen an,  verlangen kaum so massive Umweltbeeinträchtigungen wie Schneisen durch Bergwälder, Schneekanonen, Skilifte,  Seilbahnen . etc.

Aber sie sind eben weniger lukrativ, also wird auch weniger investiert.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Dezember 2020)

Leute, was soll hier dieser dämliche Sozialneid?  
1. Nicht jeder Skifahrer ist Teil der gehobenen Gesellschaft mit Kohle wie Heu!
2. Der Vorteil der Skifahrer gegenüber den Anglern in den Skigebieten besteht hauptsächlich in ihrer Zahl! Es gibt (zum Glück) einfach mehr Skifahrer als Lachs-Angler und damit ist dort mehr Geld zu verdienen.  Stellt euch vor, wie voll unsere Gewässer wären wenn die gleiche Anzahl von Leuten in die (raren) Lachsgewässer drängen würden!!!
3. Das Management von Lachsgewässern und deren Nutzung gehört in pragmatische Hände. Da könnte sich DE viel von DK abschauen!
Dort hat man die Lachsbestände der wichtigen Lachs-Auen seit der Jahrtausendwende nachhalig gehegt und gepäppelt (Und nicht nur einfach besetzt) und es damit geschafft ihre Bestände teilweise um den Faktor 20 zu erhöhen...und sie dennoch zu nutzen und dadurch lokal die Lachsangler auch zu einem wichtigen Wirtschaftsfaktor zu machen!


----------



## DenizJP (5. Dezember 2020)

das ganze war auch eher bissel ironisch von mir gemeint


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da könnte sich DE viel von DK abschauen!


Zumindest für das Management einiger Flüsse in NS, SH und MVP könnte DK sicher ein Vorbild sein.

Am Rhein und seinen Nebenflüssen dürften die Verhältnisse schon weniger vergleichbar sein.

Trotzdem kann man sicher von den Skandinaviern lernen.

Lachsangeln und Massentourismus passt auch nicht richtig  zusammen, selbst in Skandinavien sind m.W. die Rutentage pro Strecke begrenzt.  Da könnte man schon eher von sanftem Tourismus sprechen.

In Island z.B. wird mit Anglern richtig gut Geld verdient, ohne die Natur übermäßig zu schädigen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Lachsangeln und Massentourismus passt auch nicht richtig  zusammen, selbst in Skandinavien sind m.W. die Rutentage pro Strecke begrenzt.  Da könnte man schon eher von sanftem Tourismus sprechen.


Hallo,

am Altaelva, in Norwegen zahlte vor so 4/5 Jahren ein englischer Verleger mal für zwei Tage Lachsfischen umgerechnet rund 25.000 (in Worten 25.000) Euro.
Vor vielen, vielen Jahren, noch vor dem Gyrodactylus, schrieb ich mal das Fremdenverkehrsbüro in Laerdalsoriy zwecks Info über das Lachsfischen im Laerdalselva an. Ich bekam ein Angebot für eine Woche im Juni - aber erst im Juni in fünf Jahren, vorher alles ausgebucht. Die Woche Fischen hätte, nur die Lizenz, runde 5000 DM gekostet, war vor so rund 40 Jahren. Ich habe dann Abstand genommen, aber nicht wegen der 5 Jahre Wartezeit sondern wegen.......  . Gut, der Laerdalselv galt damals weltweit als sehr guter Lachsfluss für den Atlantischen Lachs.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Dezember 2020)

Um einen Lachsfluss vernünftig zu bewirtschaften müssen es nicht solche exorbitanten Lizenzpreise sein, auch das zeigen uns die Dänen in Perfektion!
 2020 wurden an der Skjern Au, dem besten dänischen Lachsfluss dort 1671 Lachse mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von fast 5.6 Kg gefangen und registriert (*Klick mich*) .Solche Werte schafft weder die schwedische Mörrum noch die meisten norwegischen Flüsse außer vielleicht die Top 5 bis Top 8 Norwegens.
Und trotzdem ist eine *Jahres-*Lizenz (16. April bis 15. Oktober) für die produktivste Strecke bei Borris schon für DKK 1600 (ca. € 220) zu haben ( *Klick mich* )  
Natürlich müssen dann klare Regeln für die Entnahme von Lachsen formuliert und auch kontrolliert werden ( angelregeln-auf-deutsch | Skjern Å Sammenslutning (skjernaasam.dk) und auch das schaffen die Dänen seit gut 20 Jahren mit Bravour, sonst wäre nicht so eine gute Entwicklung der Fänge zu beobachten gewesen.
Darüber hinaus hat sicher Lachstourismus in der Region Mitteljütland inzwischen als relevanter Wirtschaftsfaktor etabliert, denn seien wir ehrlich, wie viele Touristen fahren sonst im April in die Region und mieten Ferienhäuser oder dann wieder im September/Oktober ?
Vermutlich eher wenige, denn ansonsten ist Mitteljütland doch eher ein  Reiseziel in den Sommerferien wenn viele Familien mit Kindern die Ferienhäuser und Strände "kapern".


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> selbst in Skandinavien sind m.W. die Rutentage pro Strecke begrenzt. Da könnte man schon eher von sanftem Tourismus sprechen.


Nicht verallgemeinern, das mag in einigen schwedischen oder norwegischen Flüssen der Fall sein, in DK gibt es sowas  wie maximal "Rutentage" nicht!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Am Rhein und seinen Nebenflüssen dürften die Verhältnisse schon weniger vergleichbar sein.


Sicher sind die dänischen Auen ohne Schifffahrt nicht 1:1 vergleichbar mit den deutschen Schifffahrtstrassen (eigentlich Schiffs-Autobahnen), was man hier in DE aber lernen kann ist der dänische Pragmatismus, mir dem dort an solche Aufgaben herangegangen wird.  
Frei nach dem Motto: Lieber eine 80%-Lösung in 3 Jahren auf die Beine gestellt, die dann funktioniert,  als wie in DE nach 12 Jahren enttäuscht festzustellen, dass eine 100%-Lösung auch in 20 Jahren kaum machbar ist und so das Projekt ad acta gelegt wird


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nicht verallgemeinern, das mag in einigen schwedischen oder norwegischen Flüssen der Fall sein, in DK gibt es sowas wie maximal "Rutentage" nicht!


War tatsächlich etwas zu pauschal formuliert und gilt sicher nicht für alle Lachsflüsse.  Sorry dafür.

Wobei ich persönlich eine Deckelung des Angeldrucks durchaus nicht schlecht finde.

In DK scheint man das eher über strenge Entnahmequoten , Gebot zum stromab bewegen nach jedem Wurf , etc. zu regeln.

Keine Ahnung, wie eng das da oben an den jeweiligen Strecken dann zugeht.

Massenaufläufe und Schlange stehen, wäre nicht so meins.  Deshalb meide ich z.B. schon einige Gewässerstrecken hier in Mittelfranken.

Würde mich auch nicht wohlfühlen, wenn da hinter mir schon die nächsten Angler warten, bis ich meinen Wurf ausgefischt habe und nen Schritt stromab mache.

Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass das Klima unter den Anglern in DK evtl. anders ist als hier in DE.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> am Altaelva, in Norwegen


Da werden die Lizenzen für Ausländer doch in einer Lotterie gezogen.  Ob man die dann auch meistbietend versteigern könnte?


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da werden die Lizenzen für Ausländer doch in einer Lotterie gezogen.  Ob man die dann auch meistbietend versteigern könnte?


Hallo,

ja, für die "einfacheren" Reviere. Es gibt aber offensichtlich noch ein paar ganz exklusive Strecken. Die 25.000 Euro für zwei Tage waren das Ergebnis einer Versteigerung.
Ich war mal dort und habe mir den Fluß angeschaut. Nicht mein Ding, ist mir zu groß und auch landschaftlich nicht gerade der große Bringer (da gibts, auch dort oben, landschaftlich gesehen besseres und darauf lege ich Wert). Im Unterlauf geht ohne Boot (mit Führer) gar nichts und das ist nun mal überhaupt nicht meins. Ich brauche Landschaft, einen überschaubaren Fluß und keinen "Almauftrieb" und das hatte man früher in Norwegen schon noch so halbwegs realisieren können.
Wie es heute ist weiss ich nicht mehr, der letzte Norwegen-Urlaub ist runde 20 Jahre her. Ich kannte halt noch einige Flüsse vor dem Gyrodactylus - mein Gott, was ist aus denen geworden .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In DK scheint man das eher über strenge Entnahmequoten , Gebot zum stromab bewegen nach jedem Wurf , etc. zu regeln.


Exakt!  Entnahme von max. 1 Lachs pro Angler und Jahr, danach nur noch C&R


fishhawk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie eng das da oben an den jeweiligen Strecken dann zugeht.


In den ersten 7-10 Tagen der Saison ist schon einiges los am Wasser (anglerische Komplett-Pause vom 16.10 bis 16.04 des folgenden Jahres) und alle 50-100 m trifft man auf einen Angler , dennoch kommt es *nicht* zu Zuständen wie im Forellenteich, schlisslich sind insgesamt 60 Km Flussstrecke zu befischen und wenn man nicht unbedingt faul ist und direkt am Parkplatz fischen will/muss, kommt kein Gedränge auf!
Wenn man im Herbst am Fluss unterwegs ist, trifft man öfters nur 1-2 Angler am Tag auf seiner befischten Strecke (werktags, am WE dann vielleicht 4-5 Angler) 


fishhawk schrieb:


> Massenaufläufe und Schlange stehen, wäre nicht so meins.


Wirst du in DK kaum finden


fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass das Klima unter den Anglern in DK evtl. anders ist als hier in DE.


Absolut! Man ist sehr hilfsbereit auch Touris gegenüber wenn man sieht, dass die Touris sich gegenüber dem Fisch  fair und waidgerecht verhalten!


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> alle 50-100 m


Das sieht bei uns hier zu Beginn der Raubfischsaison an manchen Strecken  ganz anders aus. Da müsste man wohl ne null abziehen.

Wenn das in DK so gesittet zugeht, braucht man sich über ne Deckelung natürlich keine Gedanken zu machen.
Kann man den Dänen nur wünschen, dass das auch so bleibt und sich die Gastangler da nahtlos einfügen.

Und sich die Verhältnisse an manchen deutschen Gewässern auch wieder etwas verbessern.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann man den Dänen nur wünschen, dass das auch so bleibt und sich die Gastangler da nahtlos einfügen.


Es wird aber auch fleißig kontrolliert, zwar immer *sehr freundlich*  aber in der Sache konsequent.
So checken die Kontrolleure nicht nur die Lizenz sondern eigentlich immer ob das Tackle den Vorschriften genügt, also dass nur 1 Haken am Köder ist (Wichtig an Wobblern : Der 2. Drilling muss abgemacht werden) und das die Haken auch wirklich *keine* Widerhaken haben ("Barbless" Hooks sind Vorschrift!)
Auch wer erwischt wird mit einem "illegalen" Lachs, wenn z.B. die offizielle Entnahmequote ( wird am Anfang der Saison festgelegt) schon ausgefischt ist, *hat nichts zu lachen*-->Beschlagnahmung des Gerätes, "Besuch" auf der nächsten Polizeiwache, Anzeige, Entzug der Angellizenz am der Skjern Au für min. 2 Jahre und eine Geld-Strafe im mittleren 4-stelligen Bereich (Dänische Kronen) sind dann die Folge...und da wird nicht lang gefackelt! Man zahlt oder bleibt und atmet weiter "gesiebte" Luft bis zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung. In DK wird eben "Fischwilderei" eben nicht als Kavaliersdelikt gesehen und geahndet wie in DE. Die Dänen haben über mehrere Jahrzehnte zu viel Zeit, Aufwand, Geld und Herzblut in die Wiederansiedlung der alten Lachsbestände gesteckt, um sich dass dann evtl. von rücksichtslosen Idioten wieder zerstören zu lassen und ziehen das dann konsequent durch


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> In DK wird eben "Fischwilderei" eben nicht als Kavaliersdelikt gesehen und geahndet wie in DE


Die Dänen scheinen so einiges anders zu machen als die Deutschen.

Zum Glück scheint es auch in DE in einigen Regionen da ein Umdenken einzusetzen.

Aber an Negativbeispielen herrscht leider weiterhin kein Mangel.


----------



## crisis (7. Dezember 2020)

Wie hieß das Thema noch mal, " In die Schwarzwaldflüssen sind einige Hundert Lachse für das Laichgeschäft zurückgekehrt ...". Statt über Lachse im Rhein haben wir Einiges über Skandinavien und den besonderen Gewohnheiten der Bewohner gelernt. Und, dass wir Deutsche sozialneidisch, rücksichtslos und unfähig sind. Ob das wohl im Sinne des Themenstarters war?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Dezember 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Wie hieß das Thema noch mal, " In die Schwarzwaldflüssen sind einige Hundert Lachse für das Laichgeschäft zurückgekehrt ...". Statt über Lachse im Rhein haben wir Einiges über Skandinavien und den besonderen Gewohnheiten der Bewohner gelernt. Und, dass wir Deutsche sozialneidisch, rücksichtslos und unfähig sind. Ob das wohl im Sinne des Themenstarters war?


Sicherlich sind wir vom eigentlichen Thema abgeschweift, da hast Du Recht   
Es diente aber nur dazu, zu verdeutlichen, dass dieser kleine Erfolg nichts ist, um sich jetzt zurückzulehnen oder auf die Schulter zu schlagen und zu sagen "Weiter so"! *Mitnichten! Denn es geht DEUTLICH besser!*
 Schließlich macht unser kleiner nördlicher Nachbar vor, wie man die Wiederansiedlung mit weniger Aufwand, in kürzerer Zeit und auch noch wirtschaftlich förderlich durchzieht! Insofern kann diese positive Erfolgsmeldung  im Schwarzwald wirklich nur ein 1. Schritt gewesen sein!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Dezember 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Mitnichten! Denn es geht DEUTLICH besser!


Und um diese Aussage noch mal zu bestätigen muss man mal ehrlich sein und klar machen, dass DE gerade im Gewässerschutzbereich ziemlich *mittelmäßig* "unterwegs"   ist.
So wurde u.a. deswegen gegen DE ein Verfahren der EU eingeleitet weil wir Jahre den eigentlich geplanten Umsetzungszielen hinterher hinken!
Zitat aus einer EU-Presse-Mitteilung vom 24.01.2019:
"_Deutschland hat es versäumt, innerhalb der vorgeschriebenen Fristen 787 von 4606 Gebieten von gemeinschaftlicher Bedeutung als besondere Schutzgebiete auszuweisen. Darüber hinaus hat Deutschland es auch generell und fortgesetzt versäumt, für alle Natura-2000-Gebiete hinreichend detaillierte Ziele festzulegen. Die Kommission ist ferner der Auffassung, dass Deutschland es versäumt hat, dafür zu sorgen, dass die Behörden in sechs Bundesländern Managementpläne aktiv und systematisch an die Öffentlichkeit weiterleiten."_
( Quellen: Vertragsverletzungsverfahren im Januar: wichtigste Beschlüsse (europa.eu) 
▷ EU-Kommission rügt Deutschland: zu wenig Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen / NABU: ... | Presseportal )
Also Leute , seid doch einfach mal lokal " der Stachel im Fleisch" Eurer Lokalpolitiker und fragt aktiv nach, warum bei Euch die Umsetzung z. B. der EU-Wasser-Rahmenrichtlinie ( *Klick mich* ) den eigentlichen Zielen um enorme Zeiträume hinterher hinkt!
Wenn man auf diesen Ebene mal "Feuer macht", kann man solche Erfolge wie im Schwarzwald in Zukunft vielleicht öfter, an mehr Gewässern und auch in größerem Maßstab feiern!


----------



## crisis (8. Dezember 2020)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass die deutsche Politik, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, hier besser arbeiten könnte und sich vor allem an Absprachen und Verträge halten sollte. Trotzdem erlaube ich es mir mich über die Lachse im Schwarzwald zu freuen. Im Übrigen gehen einige der Kommentare hier nicht gegen Deutschland bzw. dessen Politik, sondern gegen uns Deutsche als Menschen. Ich habe einige Jahre im Ausland gelebt und dabei festgestellt, dass wir dort durchaus ein besseres Ansehen haben, als bei uns zu Hause. Auch so eine deutsche Eigenheit.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Dezember 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Trotzdem erlaube ich es mir mich über die Lachse im Schwarzwald zu freuen


Da bin ich im Prinzip voll bei Dir!  Aber dieses freudige Ereignis sollte eben nicht als "Ruhekissen" herhalten dürfen sondern vielmehr als Ansporn dienen


crisis schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Jahre im Ausland gelebt und dabei festgestellt, dass wir dort durchaus ein besseres Ansehen haben, als bei uns zu Hause. Auch so eine deutsche Eigenheit.


Auch da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht!
Aber Selbstkritik ist in meinen Augen sehr angenehme menschliche Eigenschaft, speziell wenn andere es besser und effektiver vormachen.
Wir Deutschen (oder die deutsche Politik) haben eben leider auch öfter die Eigenheit alles "zu Tode" zu analysieren bevor überhaupt gehandelt wird, auch wenn das eigentliche Grundproblem erkannt ist. Da wäre bei uns Deutschen (oder besser in unserer Politik ) oft ein bisschen mehr Pragmatismus durchaus hilfreich!


----------

